# my thai microcrabs are pregos



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i noticed last night that one of my female microcrabs was pregnant... its carrying egg sacs on the bottom and they look pinkish. any advice?


----------



## FrothHelmet (May 18, 2006)

I don't hink anyone has bred them successfully yet. The larvae appear to be free-swimming so avoid any predators in the tank and use a slow flow sponge filter for the maximum chance of survival. The free swimming larvae usually die after a few days, so I might try some infusoria/fry food. If you get any success be sure to let us know about it. Cheers.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

can you snap a pic of the pregnant crab? I want to see what to look for


----------



## icumailman (Sep 26, 2008)

That would be really great if you get some baby crabs out of this! I purchased a bunch of these for my shrimp tank and I cannot say for sure--but I am almost certain that they succesfully reproduced. I say that because I would see berried female crabs--and then a few months later I'd see a tiny crab when all the others I had been seeing were significantly larger and growing in my tank. This is in a very heavily planted 10g tank so I cannot and do not see the crabs on a regular basis. I see them only when they want to be seen which is not very often! I know that people will disagree with me on this but I cannot explain the appearance of a smaller crab at times unless it is just one crab that didn't keep up the growth rate with the other crabs.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

non berried females look very small after they molt,
so you are probably confusing them for new crabs.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

^ you just burst his bubble... i actually never see these guys anymore in my tanks... i see my 3 crs in my heavily planted tank more often than i see these guys.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Any updates on preggo?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

after removing her from my canister filter i never saw her again... thai microcrabs would be great additions if they didn't have a larval stage and were less shy.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

from my original 2 males and 4 females, I'm down to 2 females.
I think having them in my cold CRS breeding tank was a mistake,
so I moved the remaining crabs to my warmer cull tank in hopes
they will have an easier time surviving their molts there. I would
buy more if I didn't keep killing them - breeding is not a requirement.
people keep dozens of Amano shrimp, and can't breed them either.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

well... in my local club there's this guy that breeds amanos with very high output rate... like 90% of the offspring survive.
too bad he won't share secrets 
maybe he'll try out these crabs.


----------

